# Hitting the Clinton in the morning!!



## jacks300ultra (Mar 24, 2011)

Planning on hitting the Clinton in the morning in search of a few steelhead. was wondering what the water conditions were like after the previous rain yesterday. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

The Clinton was flowing below 200cfs in Sterling Heights before the storm. It peaked today just shy of 700cfs and is on the down swing now. Personally I don't like to fish it unless it's below 600cfs, which it should be by tomorrow.

Follow the following link to check the stream flow before you head out...

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/mi/nwis/uv/?site_no=04161820&PARAmeter_cd=00065,00060

Others will have an opinion different than my but I find the Clinton to be most productive from 250cfs to 600cfs. Anything below that and you're fishing very low water which causes a ton of snags. Anything above that and the river gets really dirty and dangerous to wade in.

Be safe out there! And good fishing!


----------



## jacks300ultra (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks for the info. due to the rain i didn't make it out this morning but i am planning on going later this afternoon when the rain dies down.


----------



## TroutSniffa (Jul 14, 2012)

headed out around heritage park in about 45 min will be in the area till dark txt if you wanna link up.. 248 688 6797


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

The Downstream Drift said:


> The Clinton was flowing below 200cfs in Sterling Heights before the storm. It peaked today just shy of 700cfs and is on the down swing now. Personally I don't like to fish it unless it's below 600cfs, which it should be by tomorrow.
> 
> Follow the following link to check the stream flow before you head out...
> 
> ...



For me 250cfs -350cfs is best, anything over 400 is to fast for me. 

It's good to see some water in the Clinton, it's been low for sometime now.


----------



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

out here now. Water is a little black, but is perfect IMO. Got out here at 6:30 in the AM. Got one to grab a silver/blue red tongue hot n tot around 7:40. Heading into dodge to hit a couple holes. Then I'm gonna hit the tracks in Utica.














Sent from The Halls of Krom.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

I'd meet ya out there but my two boys have been keeping busy, I'll be out there soon!


----------



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

Let me know when you get a chance nighttime. I only been getting out once a week. Twice if I'm lucky. That was my only fish today. Went up-stream of M-59 with two good yanks along the way, but that was about it. First time in a long time I did not get a Pike or two while on my quest for Steel, lol.

Good luck all, it only gets better from here.

Sent from The Halls of Krom.


----------



## Matty_joe86 (Sep 4, 2008)

i think im gonna hit the clinton tomorrow for the first time ever. I just recently got hooked into salmon fishing so steelhead is next! Thanks for all the tips pikewhisper and others, i was at meijers tonight and saw they had 3 ghost hot n tots so i stocked up. Im a lure fisherman so i plan on getting them wet prolly around riverbends park area.


----------



## jacks300ultra (Mar 24, 2011)

I ended up not making it out at all, the water levels made me think that my best bet was going to be in the tree stand, however i am definatly going to do my best to make it to yates on friday.


----------



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

Glad I can help a few people here on the SE rivers and streams thread from time to time. I have yet to hook a Steelhead this fall with a Ghost Fish Hot N Tot. I like to use them more in the colder months when water is clear and obviously cooler. Once and a while I give them a shot. Being that the waters are more black from leave decay and full of leaves for that matter, I like to use more reflective colors. Gold has produced a lot of strikes followed by anything blue/chrome. It's all about presentation and a feel for the lure. You can run them through anything with ENOUGH EXPERIENCE. If you hit something that does not pull, do not set. Simply let the current back it out for you. Most all my Steel hit while my lure is at rest, but still maintaining a tight line. I also like Clio's ( Blue/Nickel, Yellow and 5 of Diamonds pattern), Spinners of orange or pink color and occasionally a chrome Eire Dire tipped with an Emerald Shiner. When winter hits I use the Tots and also jig. White or orange 3" gulp minnows work best for me and some friends of mine. Jig head size depends on flow. Usually 1/4 to 3/8 oz. I rarely use a leader line and if I do the lowest I'll use is 8# mono. 90% of the time it's 10# Fire Line straight to the lure. Do not use swivels and crap like that. Less is better. 

Hope some of this can help some of you out there. If anyone has any more questions PM me. If I think of anything or find some changes in their patterns I'll post something about my findings.

Tight lines and godspeed.

Sent From The Halls Of Krom


----------



## perpetuumstef (Aug 9, 2013)

Good advice! I abandoned the fly rod this past weekend and tried a couple of hot n tots (silver/blue and silver/green combinations). I must have done something wrong because I didn't hook any fish. My buddy was using streamers and he had no luck either. But, all that means is we need to keep trying, so back at it next weekend. Tight lines man!


----------



## mrjimspeaks (Aug 23, 2009)

I've been out 3-4 times this last week and they haven't taken much of a liking to spawn, cranks, or spinners. Only had one good rip on a Chrome Wiggle wart. Leaves weren't making the crank game very fun though. At least I'm learning how to cast my pin....


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Let it rain! Yup we could still use some water, even after the weekend rain we had the river dropped alot but color looked decent. I didn't bring a rod but walked the river Monday, wish I would've but was short on time.


----------



## mrjimspeaks (Aug 23, 2009)

nighttime said:


> Let it rain! Yup we could still use some water, even after the weekend rain we had the river dropped alot but color looked decent. I didn't bring a rod but walked the river Monday, wish I would've but was short on time.


Did a little fishing today a bit downriver from where we usually fish, some very deep holes. Wish I had some choker bags on me. 

Phone died lost numbers etc. Drop me a line when you get a chance.


----------



## jacks300ultra (Mar 24, 2011)

Ill be at Yates in the morning and plan on fishing there most of the day depending on the fish and weather. going to try some jammin jigs with waxies and some spawn.


----------



## mrjimspeaks (Aug 23, 2009)

There's a few holes I'll stay at for awhile, I tend to cover a lot of water on the Clinton.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Babysitter depending, I might head out tomarrow for a couple hours.


----------



## mrjimspeaks (Aug 23, 2009)

nighttime said:


> Babysitter depending, I might head out tomarrow for a couple hours.


We've got to get our groove back, make it out buddy.


----------



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

Getting out at 6 am. Hope the trend continues. I'll be fishing the usual run of mine. Leaves have been a major issue as usual this time of year, but I have a few tricks when this happens. Will report tomorrow. Good fishing everyone.

Sent From The Halls Of Krom


----------

